# two Inch vanes vs standard



## spikesndoes (Dec 5, 2010)

Need some new fletching I have used the same exact kind for years and now I need to refletch all but one of my arrows and was thinking about switching to the 2'' quickspins anyone have problems with them in the past??


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm personally not a fan of the Quick Spins due to the additional cost and they don't seem to fly as consistently through a Whisker Biscuit(my choice in a hunting rest). I'd personally choose either Fusions(first choice) or Blazers(2nd choice).


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I second michihunters response. after shooting the "blazer style" i would never go back to a 4" again. they are thicker making them more rigid, no more rippling! The fuzions have an excellent glue cup on them that have never failed me and the blazer vanes are next in line. ive never shot the quick spins to give any feedback on them. both on my bowtech captiain and barnett quad 400 the blazers shoot hole for hole with the original 4" vanes so you should be able to glue and hit the range!


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like 3 inch Fusions but have been using AAE Max Hunters which are 2.1 length that are a different look with a shield style cut to them. You could also try Razers Feathers that are short feathers. 

I just started with the 3 inch Fusions they are a little lower profile but I also use a WB Rest and they work well through it.

Good Luck,
Newaygo1


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

If you use 2 in. vanes make sure they are the high profile style.
I like Fusion the best then Bohning Blazers.

Dan


----------

